

Pentadactyl, improved vim bindings for Firefox - enduser
http://dactyl.sourceforge.net/pentadactyl/

======
evantravers
I really really want to love pentadactyl, but the interfering with google app
shortcuts is a major fall through. I just don't see the huge advantage, when
most of my browser tasks already have shortcuts. I do like the /-search, but I
already use Firefox's accessibility options to do it. I just don't know.

~~~
jokermatt999
Hit ctrl-z to enter pass through mode, and it will no longer interfere. Hit
escape to exit pass through mode.

~~~
gkatsev
You can even set up an autocommand to auto enable pass through mode for
specific websites and disable it when you move away from the page. au
LocationChange .* js modes.passAllKeys = /mail.google\\.com/.test(buffer.URL)
| /google\\.com\/reader/.test(buffer.URL)

that created an autocommand based on the LocationChange event which is run
against all websites and then it sets the modes.passAllKeys property to true
if the url of the buffer matches that of the regex.

------
jokermatt999
Other than the political stuff, what is the difference between Pentadactyl and
Vimperator? I've been using V on one computer and P on another, and haven't
really noticed a difference.

~~~
gkatsev
Maxauthority, the founder of the vimperator project wrote his thoughts
comparing the two on vimperator's google code page
([http://code.google.com/p/vimperator-
labs/wiki/VimperatorVsPe...](http://code.google.com/p/vimperator-
labs/wiki/VimperatorVsPentadactyl)) In general, it isn't much different,
however, since vimperator version 3 it will start being much more different as
vimperator is now trying to make the user interface as intuitive as possible
while keeping the awesome modal controls from vim where as pentadactyl will
still try to conform to vim. Check out vimperator 3's design goals:
[http://code.google.com/p/vimperator-
labs/wiki/Vimperator3Des...](http://code.google.com/p/vimperator-
labs/wiki/Vimperator3DesignGoals)

------
cosgroveb
Is there anything similar for Chrome?

edit: i often find myself trying to switch modes in Chrome... oops :-P

~~~
gkatsev
There are a few extensions for chrome available. See vrome and vimium and vim-
like smoozie. Vrome (<http://www.chromeextensions.org/other/vrome/>) Vimium
([https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/dbepggeogbaibhgn...](https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/dbepggeogbaibhgnhhndojpepiihcmeb))
Vim-like smoozie (<http://code.google.com/p/vimlike-smooziee/wiki/English>)

However, because Chrome's extension API isn't as robust as Firefox's these
extensions are very limited especially when compared to the feature-set that
Vimperator and Pentadactyl provide you in firefox.

Hope that helps.

